# Indiana GR Rescue Volunteers



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here's the IN Gold Ret. rescue.*

Here is the Indiana Golden Ret Rescue:

http://grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-Indiana.htm


Click on this link and on State by State in Left Column:
http://grca-nrc.org/


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*HeartofGold*

HeartofGold:

Do you want the answers from a Golden Ret. Rescue or from anyone in Indiana.

Here are the GR Rescues by State.
http://grca-nrc.org/


----------



## Cora (Jul 18, 2008)

*Indiana Golden Rescues*

Have you had any luck? GRRACE is located in Indianapolis and does have volunteers up in Ft. Wayne. GRRAND is located in Louisville and also does shelter pulls from Indiana. There is also a group in Cincinnati who does it.


----------

